# St. Patrick's Day Photo Contest: Vote Here!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are this month's entries. What adorable hedgies in St. Patty's spirit!

Good luck to everyone!

Aleshea- 









drpepperheather-









kaotichouse-









Chase-









iamdbf-









Lilysmommy-


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

See dr.peppertheheather? i said you should put that pic. instead of the others. IT IS A MEGA HIT!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

really tough choice for me. It was a toss up between a green shot glass and dance shoes =(


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

Awww, thanks Azyrios for considering my Chester and my shoes! lol I had to vote for the green shot glass of mealies...too cute!


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess you really were right iamdbf, LOL! Good call!  

And gosh...thanks so much to everyone who has voted for Ziggy so far! The lady at Party City thought I was crazy when I told her that the shot glasses were for mealworms so my hedgehog could celebrate St Patty's Day! This totally makes the frustrating hour I spent with him scurrying under the clover garland and pooping all over my props worth it, lol! 

I love how everyone came up with something different for this one, and can't wait to see what creative things everyone comes up with next month!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

"creative things"... welll, ppl were creative, but not me. i didn't really have any irish things, so i just did that. LOL! i am lazy.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Just so everyone is aware, Next months contest is Easter.
For this we are just focusing on the chocolate and bunny(hedgehog) part of Easter.
I know the Easter hedgehog will be making a visit to my door!

(While i understand it is a religious holiday, please try to stay away from any religious aspects of the holiday as this is an open community of many different ethnicity and beliefs.)


Have fun with it an be creative!
Submissions will be open March 31st!

If you want to get in your cliche hedgehog dress up it is best to get started early!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

One more day to vote! (Though it looks like we have our winner! :lol: )


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

Has some one put the Easter photo thread up yet?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to drpepperheather and Ziggy! Hope he enjoyed those mealies!  

Great job to everyone else, too! 

I'll get the Easter one started ASAP, though I doubt it will take long to fill the spaces. No fighting over them! :lol: Sorry about the wait.


----------

